# WHEELS!!



## xladeeda (Feb 6, 2010)

So, I have a flying saucer wheel for my hedgie. I just read (on another forum) that the only acceptable wheel is the carolina storm wheel. They deemed flying saucers as unacceptable, saying they cause mobility issues due to the angle. What do you guys think?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Carolina Storm Wheels are pretty awesome and I love them (have a couple, both the cake cover wheel and bucket wheel), but they're not the only acceptable wheel. Safe and usable store-bought wheels include Comfort Wheels and Flying Saucers, and many other people and breeders make and sell bucket wheels and cake cover wheels as well, similar to Larry's wheels. The store-bought wheels, especially Comfort Wheels, have their downsides, but they are considered perfectly safe for hedgehogs. As far as I've read on Flying Saucers (never used one myself), they're mostly considered okay, even with the angle, because many hedgehogs won't always run the same direction on them - they'll switch while they're running, or change directions sometimes when they go to get on the wheel. If you have a hedgie that consistently runs the same direction on the wheel, then it might be a cause for concern on the joint issues, but otherwise most people I've seen say it should be fine.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

IMO, the Carolina Storm cake wheel is the best with the bucket wheel next. As mentioned, Comfort wheels are fine but can be noisey. Many people have used flying saucers without an issue but the only one of mine that used a flying saucer developed a very bizarre mobility issue. She's better now and I have no clue if her issues were flying saucer related, probably not, but anyone I've shown the videos of her to has never seen anything like it.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

As Lilysmommy and Nancy have said before, The CSWs are the best! They are so quiet and a while ago I went to my friend's home who had the Flying Saucer for hers, and as always I oggled over her baby running (she doesn't run away when you stare at her! Odd...) it doesn't look too comfortable to me, they have to run at a slight angle... I wouldn't say that the FS is a problem, I just think that the Carolina Storm Wheel is the best though


----------



## xladeeda (Feb 6, 2010)

What is the difference between the CSW and the CSBW?


----------



## bluebyrd333 (Dec 28, 2012)

CSW is a acronym for Carolina Storm Wheel. CSBW is Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel. The difference is CSBWs is made out of a modified bucket that has no lip and CSBWs may warp over time.


----------



## Kizzynicole (Mar 5, 2013)

I know this is off topic, but I'm SO jealous of your skunks :mrgreen: . They're my most favorite animal ever and I've always wanted one as a pet and have done my research but I couldn't do it until I'm settled later on in life. Sigh. Excise me as I stare at their pictures for awhile longer..


----------



## sweettea (Apr 20, 2010)

I have heard a lot about the CSW and CSBW being fantastic... but I've personally made my own for the last three years. Okay, I lied. I made the man make them for me after I gave him my designs. They are very similar to the CS bucket wheel. If you have the tools and know-how to do so, I'd just make my own. It ends up being like $10 to make one myself. 
My experience with comfort wheels (though with hamsters) was that they weren't as sturdy and the bar in the middle agitated their backs (fur loss).


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If you'd like to make your own there are some good DIY links at the bottom of this page  
http://www.mihog.org/products.phtml


----------



## xladeeda (Feb 6, 2010)

Kizzynicole said:


> I know this is off topic, but I'm SO jealous of your skunks :mrgreen: . They're my most favorite animal ever and I've always wanted one as a pet and have done my research but I couldn't do it until I'm settled later on in life. Sigh. Excise me as I stare at their pictures for awhile longer..


Haha, they are amazing animals! Jazzy is the love of my life. She has her own facebook page  www.facebook.com/jazzystinker. There are many pictures on there. I have been slacking on the picture taking lately, though.


----------



## xladeeda (Feb 6, 2010)

LarryT said:


> If you'd like to make your own there are some good DIY links at the bottom of this page
> http://www.mihog.org/products.phtml


Thanks


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> As Lilysmommy and Nancy have said before, The CSWs are the best! They are so quiet and a while ago I went to my friend's home who had the Flying Saucer for hers, and as always I oggled over her baby running (she doesn't run away when you stare at her! Odd...) it doesn't look too comfortable to me, they have to run at a slight angle... I wouldn't say that the FS is a problem, I just think that the Carolina Storm Wheel is the best though


They also tend to send poop flying in every direction.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have used FS wheels for many years and haven't had any poop flung from them or any other problems with them.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

That's sorta classy that the guy making and selling the CWS's is giving people links on how to make them.


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

I had gotten the flying saucer and it did not work out well for Twiggy. when she would get on it it would bend with her weight and she wouldnt use it much. i wound up returning it, and we got the Carolina storm wheel instead. so much better! we both just LOVE it :mrgreen:


----------



## xladeeda (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, I will try to make my own. It seems simple enough.


----------



## xladeeda (Feb 6, 2010)

One other thing - how old does a hedgie need to be before you introduce a wheel? The woman I got my babe from told me he is too small to use a wheel. He is 7 weeks old.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I always introduced my babies to wheels as soon as they're weaned. Just keep an eye on their weight, you don't want them wheeling so much they lose weight.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I have to say I also squealed at your skunk pictures. Pet skunks are not legal here though as far as I know. So I can't let myself get too enamoured. 

Also more on topic. I had a flying saucer for a while it was fine and everything and easier to clean than a comfort wheel but the CSW is so much easier. I love it. We just ordered it from Larry because it seemed like too much work to figure out the making of it ourselves and we don't really have tools. It's competitively priced with pet store wheels anyway and it's so nice. Also easy to travel with because I can take it all apart.


----------

